# To put you in the Christmas mood



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I love these things!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

That´s fantastic! Love it!
The 1st singer to begin though needed balls to stand up and burst into song!!!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> That´s fantastic! Love it!
> The 1st singer to begin though needed balls to stand up and burst into song!!!


Wasn't it a woman?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Wasn't it a woman?


yes... but women can have balls too in this day and age jaja

actually, made me laugh, when she first stood up she was oh her mobile... as the full choir burst into song they showed her later in the film STILL pretending to be on he phone 

GREAT clip though, loved the look on some of the shoppers faces!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> yes... but women can have balls too in this day and age jaja
> !


Of course they can. I have a great Spotify playlist called "Women with Balls".

I assume you've all seen this one?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Of course they can. I have a great Spotify playlist called "Women with Balls".
> 
> I assume you've all seen this one?
> 
> YouTube - Food Court Musical


jaja, no i hadn´t but its very good!!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Of course they can. I have a great Spotify playlist called "Women with Balls".
> 
> I assume you've all seen this one?
> 
> YouTube - Food Court Musical


Fun - thanks!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There was also one that happened on a London underground train but I can't find it. These two were brilliant thanks...


----------

